# Turbo Cider



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

4.5lts of apple juice
10oz of sugar
Yeast 1tsp
Yeast Nutrient 1tsp

Boil the juice to burn off the preservatives and allow to cool. Add the sugar as its cooling. once cool add the yeast and yeast nutrient. Pour into a clean demi-jon.
Fermentation will take 5 days and its clear and ready to drink in a week. 8%vol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Had plans on making this when I can get a few gallons of fresh cider. And yes I like it !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Matt why is it called Turbo Cider? Is it a high test version of cider!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it is Rick. Try it you will like it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Matt why is it called Turbo Cider? Is it a high test version of cider!!


Rick I think this recipe was thought up by students looking for a cheap way of making alcohol!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I used fresh pasturized cider and followed a recipe much yours Matt. It came out strong and good. It was a few years ago but it was good.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't understand why you'd use cider to make cider its already alcoholic?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Our cider is called apple cider without alcohol Matt. We have to add the alcohol. Does turbo cider mean it comes out quicker ? LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Tom. So its apple juice then not cider!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*Apple cider* (also called *sweet cider* or *soft cider*) is the name used in the United States and parts of Canada for an unfiltered, unsweetened, non-alcoholic beverage made from apples. It may be opaque due to fine apple particles in suspension and may be tangier than conventional filtered apple juice, depending on the apples used.[sup][1][/sup]
This untreated cider is a seasonally produced drink[sup][2][/sup] of limited shelf-life that is typically available only in fall, although it is sometimes frozen for use throughout the year. It is traditionally served on the Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas holidays, sometimes heated and mulled.

What you call cider we call "hard cider"


----------



## taggart (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try this, Another use for the beer homebrew equip!


----------

